# Oil Change, Rogue 2016



## Attwell (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi guys! I drive Nissan Rogue 2.5 AWD CVT. Before that, I drove only on mechanics. Very interesting gearbox. You ride like a trackless trolley 🤗
The car accelerates smoothly without any jerks. However, when you turn on the R position in the cold, you can feel a slight "push". Also, when you switch from P mode to D or R, the sound changes when you listen very well. Is it a regular work of CVT or is it worth paying attention to it? Mileage 4000. There was no experience with automatic transmission before that, so it's interesting.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That's about how CVTs behave. Nothing to worry about. The most important thing you need to know about CVTs is to enhance longevity, the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 30,000 mi. When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot! I've seen them go a long way with religious fluid changes, but anybody who believes the advertising about "lifetime fluid" is doomed to a dead tranny around 100K, maybe less.


----------

